# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Купи планшет Prestigio и воспользуйся мобильными услугами от «Белтелеком»

## ByFly

В качестве пилотного проекта компанией Белтелеком начата продажа планшетов и мобильных устройств Prestigio в сервисных центрах по всей Гомельской области.
	Вниманию клиентов предлагаются устройства PRESTIGIO MultiPad 7.0 Ultra+, PRESTIGIO MultiPad 7.0 Ultra+ , PRESTIGIO MultiPad 4 Quantum 7.85, PRESTIGIO MultiPad 4 Quantum 9.7, Мультицентр PRESTIGIO.
	Планшеты имеют безупречный внешний вид: алюминиевые корпуса, сглаженные края и компактные рамки экрана, современные технические характеристики и оптимальное соотношение цена качество.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

